# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ادامه در رشته برق یا کامپیوتر(نرم افزار)

## r.g

بنده الان کاردانی برق(قدرت) دارم و می تونم تو کاردانی به کارشناسی یا ارشد تغییر رشته بدم. یا گرایشم رو تو ارشد تغییر بدم.
حالا نمی دونم بیشتر بدرد کدوم رشته می خورم. و اصلا تغییر رشته کار خوبیه.  یه سری از علایق و شرایطم رو میگم .دوستانی که در دانشگاه این دو رشته رو  می خونن راهنمایی کنن. ممنون
بنده الان علاقم به مدار و مسائل مربوط به الکترونیک و مخابرات رو از دست  دادم. در عوضش به برنامه نویسی زیاد علاقه دارم. ولی بیشتر به زبان های سطح  بالا علاقه دارم. گرایشی از برق هم هست که بیشتر برنامه نویسی باشه تا کار  با مدار های الکتریکی و الکترونیکی؟
ریاضیم هم زیاد قوی نیست (ترجمه: ضعیفه ولی نه خیلی ) یعنی دروس عمومی  ریاضی رو بلاخره پاس میکنم ولی اینکه دروس تخصصی هم همش بخواد محاسباتی  باشه . کارم رو خیلی سخت میکنه
همچنین می خواستم بدون دروس کارشناسی نرم افزار بدرد برنامه نویسی معمولی  هم می خوره یا فقط به درد سطح های پیشرفته مثل ساخت کامپایلر یا سیستم عامل  و اینا می خوره؟ 
ممنون

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> بنده الان کاردانی برق(قدرت) دارم و می تونم تو کاردانی به کارشناسی یا ارشد تغییر رشته بدم. یا گرایشم رو تو ارشد تغییر بدم.
> حالا نمی دونم بیشتر بدرد کدوم رشته می خورم. و اصلا تغییر رشته کار خوبیه.  یه سری از علایق و شرایطم رو میگم .دوستانی که در دانشگاه این دو رشته رو  می خونن راهنمایی کنن. ممنون
> بنده الان علاقم به مدار و مسائل مربوط به الکترونیک و مخابرات رو از دست  دادم. در عوضش به برنامه نویسی زیاد علاقه دارم. ولی بیشتر به زبان های سطح  بالا علاقه دارم. گرایشی از برق هم هست که بیشتر برنامه نویسی باشه تا کار  با مدار های الکتریکی و الکترونیکی؟
> ریاضیم هم زیاد قوی نیست (ترجمه: ضعیفه ولی نه خیلی ) یعنی دروس عمومی  ریاضی رو بلاخره پاس میکنم ولی اینکه دروس تخصصی هم همش بخواد محاسباتی  باشه . کارم رو خیلی سخت میکنه
> همچنین می خواستم بدون دروس کارشناسی نرم افزار بدرد برنامه نویسی معمولی  هم می خوره یا فقط به درد سطح های پیشرفته مثل ساخت کامپایلر یا سیستم عامل  و اینا می خوره؟ 
> ممنون


یه سری کلی گویی میکنن همون برق ادامه بده بعدم برو نظام مهندسی و اگه به برنامه نویسی علاقه داری اکثر سایت ها با سیضد تومن یه زبونه برنامه نویسی کامل اموزش میدن

----------


## r.g

سلام تو رشته کامپیوتر "یه سری کلی گویی" می کنن؟
شما کامپیوتر خوندید؟
در مورد بلد بودن برنامه نویسی الان برنامه نویسی وب(سمت سرور و کاربر) - برنامه نویسی اندروید و ویندوز(.net) رو بلدم. فقط نمیدونم چی باسه تحصیل ادامه بدم.
کلا مسائل دیجیتال رو بهتر از مسائل انالوگ (مثل امواج و مسائل مدار های الکتریکی) درک میکنم.

----------


## r.g

دوستان میشه یک مقایسه بین ریاضیات در برق و کامپیوتر داشته باشید. کدوم ریاضیش (در دروس تخصصی) کمتره؟

----------


## royal77

> دوستان میشه یک مقایسه بین ریاضیات در برق و کامپیوتر داشته باشید. کدوم ریاضیش (در دروس تخصصی) کمتره؟


با سلام 

کلا رشته برق پایش ریاضیات و فیزیک هست و بیشتر از کامپیوتر هم ریاضی و فیزیک و کلا محاسباتی داره
کامپیوتر هم اگه سخت افزار بری مثل برقه

----------


## r.g

یکی از مهم ترین دلایلی که می خوام تغییر رشته بدم همینه. می خواستم بدونم تفاوت کاملا مشهود هست ؟ یعنی ارزش تغییر رشته داره ؟ البته به نرم افزار علاقه هم دارم.
سوالات ارشد کامپیوتر هم نگاه کردم ظاهرا دروس تخصصی (غیر از دروس ریاضی) محاسباتی نیستش . درسته؟ البته با محاسبات ساده و کم مشکل ندارم.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> یکی از مهم ترین دلایلی که می خوام تغییر رشته بدم همینه. می خواستم بدونم تفاوت کاملا مشهود هست ؟ یعنی ارزش تغییر رشته داره ؟ البته به نرم افزار علاقه هم دارم.
> سوالات ارشد کامپیوتر هم نگاه کردم ظاهرا دروس تخصصی (غیر از دروس ریاضی) محاسباتی نیستش . درسته؟ البته با محاسبات ساده و کم مشکل ندارم.


کامپیوتر تا اخرش ریاضی داره چون کامپیوتر از دل برق و ریاضی اومده بیرون

----------


## r.g

البته در مورد ریاضی بیشتر در مقایسه با برق منظورم هست و مقطع کارشناسی.
همچنین می خواستم بدونم غیر از برنامه نویسی دیگه چه چیز هایی از یک فارق التحصیل کارشناسی نرم افزار انتظار میره ؟(در بازار کار)

----------


## mohammad_7676

ببخشید سوالمو این پست مطرح میکنم.
دوستان من توی پیش ثبت نام مهندسی کامپیوتر کارشناسی پیوسته ثبت نام کردم.فقط نوشته مهندسی کامپیوتر حالا کی میتونم مشخصش کنم نرم افزار یا سخت افزارشو؟؟موقع ثبت نام قطعی؟؟چون میخوام برم نرم افزار.
اخه توی سایت گزینه دو توی معرفی رشته که رفتم زده بود گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر از کنکور 95 در مقطع کارشناسی حذف شده.یعنی ی این جمله؟؟یعنی دیگه الان بخوام برم نرم افزار نمیشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## sara-ph

> ببخشید سوالمو این پست مطرح میکنم.
> دوستان من توی پیش ثبت نام مهندسی کامپیوتر کارشناسی پیوسته ثبت نام کردم.فقط نوشته مهندسی کامپیوتر حالا کی میتونم مشخصش کنم نرم افزار یا سخت افزارشو؟؟موقع ثبت نام قطعی؟؟چون میخوام برم نرم افزار.
> اخه توی سایت گزینه دو توی معرفی رشته که رفتم زده بود گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر از کنکور 95 در مقطع کارشناسی حذف شده.یعنی ی این جمله؟؟یعنی دیگه الان بخوام برم نرم افزار نمیشه؟؟؟؟


دانشجوها بعد دو سال از تحصیل می تونند گرایش انتخاب کنند

----------


## r.g

سلام. اینجا فکر کنم تو مهندسی کامپیوتر یه توضیحاتی دادن. >> لینک <<

----------


## TAT

> سلام. اینجا فکر کنم تو مهندسی کامپیوتر یه توضیحاتی دادن. >> لینک <<



از یه مهندس کامپیوتر علاوه بر برنامه نویسی 

انتظار میره بتونه شبکه طراحی کنه - مدیریتش کنه

سیستم عامل بدونه

با مفاهیم دیجیتال و.... اشنا باشه

برنامه نویسیو پاییه ای بدونه - بتونه اشکال یه برنامه رو بگه - و حتی گاهی طوری برنامه بنویسه که از عهده کسی که فقط برنامه نویسی میدونه بر نیاد

یاد بگیری ماشین چطوری یاد میگیره (یه درس اساسیه)

طراحی الگوریتم های مختلف که خودش دنیاییه

بلد باشه پایگاه داده چیه و چطوری مورد استفاده قرار میگیره و....

معماری کامپیوترو بلد باشه بدون چی به چیه 

بدون بیس زبان های برنامه نویسی چیه

از هوش مصنوعی و مفاهیمش سر دربیاره 

و خیلی چیزای دیگه :Yahoo (1):

----------

